# To all Cooks: New Way to Separate Eggs



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

My aunt just sent this to me, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw that a couple of weeks ago, must be making the rounds....fascinating isn't it?? I will have to try it sometime !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen it before. It works, but takes PRACTICE. It's not as easy as it looks!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't break all the eggs in one bowl at the same time because the yolk just might break on the last one, then you're scr***d!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard about this last summer and it is my favorite tip of the year- or the decade. Just be sure you use a really flexible (thin) bottle. I have not broken a yolk yet. Also, I like that it leaves all of the white behind.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I've never seen this video, Pretty Cool - might have to try it out.


----------

